# Another positive thread ;)



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Delivered my latest order bright and early this morning - must remember not to let the QD run right out before I order another lot! A gallon should do for a week or so  Looking forward to trying out this 1z vinyl & rubber stuff too.

Cheers


----------

